# which one should i get



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

looking for abit of advice if you would.

i have room in my gym for another peice of equipment and would like a treadmill, but the missus likes the idea of a eliptical cross trainer.

the question is which one is better, i said i reckon the treadmill is better as it seems you have to work harder, and the cross trainer lat time i was on one i didnt really feel like id done much.

so i said i would ask you lot which you would go for

cheers all

mat


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Neither, concept 2 rower.


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

cheers

will go have a look


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

X- trainer.


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

my budget is only around £350 - £450


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Dumbells and bench


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

mat81 said:


> my budget is only around £350 - £450


Get it on tick direct, tell the missus it was only £100!


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd say a spin bike, as they rearly go wrong, as for treadmills or x, you looking at expensive repaires, if they go wrong, and they do..

I used to service/repair them... Unless you're loaded  then lifefitness treadmill


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd say get a really solid heavy flywheel stationary bike. Good for low impact cardio or all out HIT. Easy on the knees too.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Get a spin bike, non impact cardio. I hate cross trainers the movement seems so un-natural to me...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Rower or bike and get some running shoes each


----------

